
Elevating Mechanisms of the Ancient Greeks - brudgers
http://kotsanas.com/gb/cat.php?category=08
======
peterwwillis
[http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2010/03/history-of-human-
powe...](http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2010/03/history-of-human-powered-
cranes.html)

------
patrickmn
For a second I was excited to discover the secrets to the ancient Greek
philosophers' enlightenment, but hey, cranes are cool too!

~~~
beaconstudios
the secret is that if you're the first inquirer in a new field you get to make
the proportionally highest number of discoveries!

------
agumonkey
See wally walington for contemporary usage of very Old tech.

~~~
wohlergehen
If interested in "hard" masonry problems that had to be solved in ancient
times, there's also Coral Castle [1].

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOoCuDnmtyM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOoCuDnmtyM)

